# Feeding slaughter scraps to chickens?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I butchered a razorback on Saturday, and while I was skinning him, I pulled a few scraps of fat off and tossed the to the chickens. They went crazy. Was this ok to do? Is it ok to feed them the organs that I won't eat, a little at a time? They're not laying yet as they are still fairly young. I expect them to start laying within a couple months.


----------



## gardenfay (Nov 26, 2007)

I fed my laying hens raw meat scraps for years, mainly venison and fish. I had no problems with it and they loved it. I think it is a good source of protein, etc for them.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I do it sparingly.. mostly organ meats and I let them clean the area when I am done.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I will agree perfectly acceptable, you just dont want to feed back to the same species, hog to hog no,hog to chicken fine rabbit to pig or chicken fine
and so on, chicken to hog ok. feeding same to same can incourage a epedimic type situation! my only question is why were you not rendering lard?


no better use for what you dont plan on useing first hand though its called a closed loop.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. I go chicken to chicken. It is what I ahve the most of, but I do not feed meat by-products in my feed so I feel secure that I am not passing anything along.
I feed my cooked carcasses too and let the birds pick the bones clean.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

||Downhome|| said:


> I will agree perfectly acceptable, you just dont want to feed back to the same species, hog to hog no,hog to chicken fine rabbit to pig or chicken fine
> and so on, chicken to hog ok. feeding same to same can incourage a epedimic type situation! my only question is why were you not rendering lard?
> 
> 
> no better use for what you dont plan on useing first hand though its called a closed loop.


I'm not rendering lard because the hog had very little fat on him. He must have been pretty young, as he was only 90lb. There was just a slight covering over his back, non in his abdomen or anywhere else. Very lean. If he had a good bit of fat, I would have rendered lard.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I feed butcher scraps to whoever is handy that wants some and I don't worry about which species is eating which. As long as I'm one of the eaters, and not the eaten, that is. LOL


----------



## gardenfay (Nov 26, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I feed butcher scraps to whoever is handy that wants some and I don't worry about which species is eating which. As long as I'm one of the eaters, and not the eaten, that is. LOL




I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Some people say not to feed broilers the day of butchering. If we are keeping them in with laying chickens, we feed as normal, but when butchering we keep their full crops and toss them back to the chickens after butchering. I often also toss livers, hearts, and lungs right to the critters, too.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine love the scraps!!!! I call mine the velocaraptors, lol


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

I get a huge muck bucket full of bones from the butcher every week for the dogs. The chickens love the bones too! I think they mostly go after the fat though.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I feed the chickens scraps from butchering chickens, but I cook them. I figure the chickens will never figure out their snacks are from another chicken! Ditto with eggs. I cook up cracked eggs & chop them up.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Bonnie L said:


> I feed the chickens scraps from butchering chickens, but I cook them. I figure the chickens will never figure out their snacks are from another chicken! Ditto with eggs. I cook up cracked eggs & chop them up.


That's how i do it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The chickens, ducks, and dog all come a-runnin' when I'm butchering. The chickens and ducks love the chicken guts, but for some reason, Bud D Dawg doesn't eat as much of them as he does rabbit.

I have no problem feeding whatever scraps to whatever species. We have a closed system here on the farm, so it's not a concern to me.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Oh.. I go chicken to chicken. It is what I ahve the most of, but I do not feed meat by-products in my feed so I feel secure that I am not passing anything along.
> I feed my cooked carcasses too and let the birds pick the bones clean.


Thanks for the idea! I always end up with the carcass in my fridge for a couple of weeks after I cook a chicken because I don't want it in the garbage for 6 months and if I put it in my woods my dog will eat it. I've either thrown them out along the township road away from houses or in one of my ponds and that never gets done right away.


----------

